# [OT] Flash sin browser?

## achaw

Me estuve enganchando con algunos streams en vivo, y como uso freevo, me pico la curiosidad de hacer un plugin para este incorporando esa funcionalidad. Pero las parginas de stream que visito, transmiten en flash y la unica que me queda es abrir el explorador...

Alguna recomendacion?

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No se si sirva pero lo que hago yo en esos casos es en lugar de darle play al archivo en cuestión, descargarlo con el plugin a tal efecto del navegador que corresponda y mientras lo descargo (aparentemente, la descarga es secuencial) mplayer lo puede reproducir sin inconvenientes.

Como veo que freevo se basa en mplayer, solamente sería cuestión de analizar como funcionan esos gestores de descarga que parsean el código fuente de la página.

Si podés darle una mirada a como funciona youtube-dl seguramente te de algunas pistas.

Salud!

----------

## achaw

Si, eso funciona con videos con "principio y final  :Smile: " tipo los de youtube, pero me refiero a transmisiones en vivo, donde quizas este viendo horas de video, si no me equivoco el plugin de flash va haciendo buffering cada x tiempo...necesito un comprtamiento similar a esto...

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Hasta donde yo se, mplayer funciona de forma similar con streams (aunque mi experiencia con streams de internet es bastante limitada). Siento no poder decir nada de freevo, nunca lo usé.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Seguro que mplayer por si solo puede reproducir cualquier tipo de stream, de que tipo de streams estamos hablando achaw?

Si se puede saber, desde que página?

Hace rato que le vengo dando vueltas a la idea de hacer una especie de "wrapper" que haga precaching de un .flv y se lo pase a mplayer, para poder subtitular al vuelo las películas de cierto portal con películas online en formato flv totalmente pirata que encontré.

Sin saber nada de programación no suena complicado, no?  :Very Happy: 

Creo que andamos detrás de (mas o menos) lo mismo. Podríamos aunar esfuerzos.

Salud!

----------

## achaw

http://es.justin.tv/

Esta es la pagina en cuestion, encontre cosas interesantes. ahora no puedo entrar parece q esta colapsada...

Saludos

----------

## ekz

Probaste gnash o swfdec ? Talvez alguno de ellos incluya algún "reproductor de flash independiente del navegador".

Edit: Sólo pro probar:

```
mplayer http://es.justin.tv/widgets/jtv_live.swf
```

Pero devuelve esto   :Sad: 

```

Llenando cache: 17.50% (57344 bytes)   

Detectado formato de archivo libavformat.

[swf @ 0xa24d80]Compressed SWF format not supported

LAVF_header: av_open_input_stream() failed

Detectado formato de archivo libavformat.

[swf @ 0xa24d80]Compressed SWF format not supported

LAVF_header: av_open_input_stream() failed

Saliendo... (Fin de archivo.
```

Saludos!

----------

## i92guboj

Gnash incluye un reproductor standalone, creo.

Mplayer reproduce flv, pero no swf.

----------

## achaw

Exactamente, y ni gnash ni swfdec logran reproducir lo que busco. Chequeando youtube-dl, tampoco cumpliria con lo que necesito. Lo caual es simple y complicado a la vez, reproducir flash sin depender de un navegador...

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Para windows, en su momento existía un programita llamado swf decompiler que podía como dice el nombre, descompilar, desglosar un archivo flash en todas sus partes y permitía además generar un .exe con el archivo en cuestión... Se me vino a la cabeza después de leer la palabra standalone.

Para linux existe algo parecido? Estaba pensando mas o menos en esto: La página tiene incrustado un reproductor que interpreta el stream y lo reproduce. Que pasa si en lugar de tratar de reproducir el stream (que por otro lado, hay que conocer la fuente y no siempre es facil) le buscamos la vuelta por el lado del .swf incrustado en la página que reproduce? Si hubiera forma de hacer un standalone player (un .exe con wine quizás?) con ese archivo incrustado en la página, el resto sería cuestión de saber que parámetros pasarle que ya no me suena tan dificil.

¿O no?

Salud!

**EDITO**

No... Cierto que es para un plugin para freevo la pregunta... No es viable, no dije nada.

----------

## achaw

Jeje...si, no es viable. Embebido (tipo los embebidos de youtube) quedaria asi:

http://www.justin.tv/widgets/jtv_player.swf?channel=brujita_veron

Estuve probando (sin exito) tratar de bajarlo, de alguna forma...pero tampoco me serviria ya que igualmente necesito el plugin de flash para reproducirlo....

Saludos

----------

